# Help with Macodes petola?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have one of these which I bought from Black Jungle at NWFF. At first I had it out like a regular plant and kept it watered. It bloomed, so I put it (still potted) in one of my tanks, and the leaves started to die. So I took it out, and now have it in a sealed clear FF container (which I have by the window and open daily for air exchange) and it seems to be getting better and has sprouted a bunch of new leaves. I can't seem to find much info about this plant online, so I figured I should ask and see if anyone else has grown them. It really is a stunning plant, but it's not a cheap plant and I don't want it to die.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

These are kept much like ludisias and other jewel orchids. How are the leaves dying? Turning yellow and dropping, or curling at the edges?

These guys prefer evenly moist (not wet) soil with good drainage (to keep from being soggy) and don't like water sitting on their leaves. What are the lighting differences between where it was, in the tank, and where it is now? More, less, etc. Where was it placed in the viv? I'm guessing it was in a plastic pot unless you repotted it, and what medium was it grown in? Did you monitor the dampness of the medium while in the tank?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The leaves just turned yellow and died. The spike died too, but I suppose that's to be expected. It had dried out almost completely after I took it out of the tank, because I sat it in the corner and forgot about it. Then when I found it, I watered it and stuck it in the FF container so it could get some humidity. The new leaves don't seem to have any problems after I put it into the container. The substrate appears to be soil mixed with spaghnum moss.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

the drying out might have actually been what saved the plant, these guys evidently like a drier period after they flower. Thats the best I can come up with anyways.

This isn't much but might help:

http://www.rickstropica.com/cultureofjewelorchids.html


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

When I bought mine at Orchids Limited, I was told that they like more air circulation than the Lucidia discolor. I don't know about you're vivs, but mine dont get alot of air circulation.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Macodes are tough to grow. Mine did great for about 4 months in a terrarium and then rotted. They are forest floor plants. They like shade and humid conditions. They can't take it constantly saturated. They should never completely dry out. Leon Glictenstine from Hossier Orchids recommends 2 parts seeding bark mix and 1 part promix for potting. Leon has lots of jewel and painted leaf orchids.


----------

